# Identify this little guy...



## JungleRob (Jan 15, 2008)

Photos taken last night in Riverhills (Brisbane, Western Suburbs)

Was between 30 - 40cm long.

What is it?


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 15, 2008)

some sort of legless lizard, Cool did you go herping?? Did you see anythin else?


----------



## JungleRob (Jan 15, 2008)

No, a guy I work with is a photographer and he's seen alot in the last couple weeks, without even really looking for it. He got some pics of a Lace Monitor last weekend.


----------



## maynard (Jan 15, 2008)

it is a legless lizard dont no the species but i have alot of them in my yard in brighton bris.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

it is some sort of skink not a legless lizard as you may notice it has legs


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 15, 2008)

Is is possibly a worm skink of some kind?

Simone.


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 15, 2008)

Verreauxs skink,really common, even in suburban backyards


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 15, 2008)

im still tryin to find my book but is it a 3 toed skink?


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 15, 2008)

I have them at my place. I thought it wasa snake that had started mutating.


----------



## reptile32 (Jan 15, 2008)

yeh its a verreaux's skink


----------



## G.V.R.S (Jan 15, 2008)

Three clawed Worm Skink (Anomalopus verreauxii)


----------



## falconboy (Jan 15, 2008)

I've seen only one of these in my backyard (if its the same species), got the shock of my life when it came out while I was gardening. Was a nice sight to see it instead of the usual garden skinks!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 15, 2008)

3 toed skink. (try hard snake)


----------



## Mangles (Jan 15, 2008)

Anomalopus Verreauxii. Found one in my yard not long ago.


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 5, 2008)

Mangles said:


> Anomalopus Verreauxii. Found one in my yard not long ago.



Yes!

Definetly not a three toed skink _Saiphos equalis_.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn, I was thinking Lerista genus. Been reading too much Allen Greer me thinks


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 26, 2008)

Have to say a legless lizard. Not sure what type? Anyone know the taxonomy?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 26, 2008)

It is definitely Anomalopus verreauxii, a skink species. They are incredibly common in suburban backyards, but most people don't know they are there. You can normally find them after rain, hiding in a shady spot underneath rotting timber. They grow quite large - 30cm and around as thick as your middle finger. 

Danny Brown and I have made a few breakthroughs with this species in captivity, especially with regards to diet. You'll have to book into our course to learn about it though


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 24, 2008)

*Verreaux's Skink*

Double that, definitely a Verreaux's skink, _Anomalopus verreauxii_, as others have said. 

Very common in and around Brisbane, very shy and secretive, not often seen as they spend a lot of time hiding under logs, leaf litter etc... Here are a couple more pics,


----------

